# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Mobile Technology Discussions >  Zenfone 2 (Ubuntu touch)

## mark.hilt1

Now I know this may be an odd question but I own a zenfone 2 4gb ram with an intel chip wouldn't a device like this be ideal for the Ubuntu touch os or am I wrong? also I have looked around and haven't found anything does anyone know of any info on someone porting it over? thanks in advance Mark  :Smile:  sorry if this is wrong section. also would a port be worth it? cast a vote now  :Razz:

----------


## ivan-bettarini

i would like to try ubuntu touch on my zenfone 2  :Very Happy:

----------

